# BB USA - AKA SHIPWRECKED!!!!!!



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh - Josh and Chelsia have just GOT to go!!!!

Matt was very norty but him and Natalie were so funny and sweet - I shall miss him.

Still no news about the girl next to me at work


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Why did I open this thread!!!   

*Note to self* Keep away from American BB threads until after watching!  

I can't wait to see Matty get the boot now though, he had a mean streak!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OMG!!!!

Siobhan - I'm so so sorry   . I've done it again!!

Right - I'm going to remind myself in a BIG way


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Not your fault!  

Can't wait to see who's up next week. Adam doesn't seem to have much of a mind of his own so I reckon Sheila & Natalie will be able to talk him into nominating whoever they want up


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

I was sooooooooo glad Matt went and I just want to   Natalie, why is she sooo besotted with him when all he was doing was using her   And I think everyone os going to get such a shock woth Shelia as they all think she isn't a threat but is such a stirrer behind the backs 

Gutted with who went up ( dont want to put names in incase anybody hasn't seen them).


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OooooooooooooooooooooH


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Chelsia was turning psychotic!   I actually felt quite bad for Natalie at that point.

Hmm, unless James can convince Natalie that he's on her side I think he'll be gone this week. The 2 of them should create a secret alliance!


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Chelsia did go loopy but I still didn't feel sorry for Natalie. I just look forward to her coming out and watching the series back and her seeing how her darling soul mate Matty was just using her ( I will feel sorry for her then   ) 

I really want Josh to go he thinks he is the master of cunning but I think he has just been lucky that there have been more people in there who rub each other the wrong way

And Shelia grrrrrrrrrrr   DOES MY HEAD IN, but in the way they play the game over there got to say she is being good


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Nooooooooooooooooooooo - I LOVE Natalie  

OI Maj


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

And here I was thinking you would have great taste with sharing the same name Emma


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

I was shouting at the TV watching this last night   So pleased who went went, this is hard without trying to give names away


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I know I know - its just brillaint. I was just THRILLED with that result though

I wish they'd change ours to this format.

Natalie's got HUGE bazookers hasn't she??


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Yea   I cant take my eyes of them and Im straight and female  

I wish they had done the deal for final 2 tho, I think they would have been good working together, I hope that doesn't give away too much   

Who do you want to win ?


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I wish they'd gone through with that deal too    .

Well, I'd like Big Bazookers to win, or Sheila. Even tho she's a pain she could prob do with the money the most  

All the ones I really disliked have gone tho


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey Ladies! 

I've watched it & was so happy to see Joshuah go! Good riddance!

I don't want James to go! The POV competition had me on the edge of my seat! 

By the way ladies, I'm steering clear of this thread between Tue & Sun & it's not fair on you guys that you can't discuss what's happened on a Tues before the next one on Thurs so chat away to your hearts content. 
If I look on here & find something out it's my own stupid fault!


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi Siobhan1

Got to say I agree with you about no wanting James to go, I think he at least deserves to be in the final 2 as he has fought his little heart out. And it was challenging to say things with out actually saying them


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I've watched them all early this week as I'm going away on Monday & if I record Sunday's ones I won't be here to watch them.


I was so sad to see James leave! I was desperate for him to win POV & not use it just to prove himself.
As far as I can see the only time he was really 2 faced was with Matty, but otherwise he's been pretty honest.

Adam played a great game & I thought the way he nominated was brilliant! I hate the way the others pick on him a bit though & make him doubt himself.

I now hope Natalie goes this week, but I reckon she's probably HOH (I hate it when they leave us hanging! ) 
I used to like her but I don't want her to win.

Can't decide who I do want to win....probably Adam or Sharon I think


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

OMG! I just looked up some spoilers!


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

I am officaly in mourning over the loss of James   I was soooo gutted and didnt even see the HOH competition as I turned it off   I agree with you Siobhan1 the only time he turned on is word ( as far as I can recall ) was with Matty and even then it was after the proper nominations so he kept to his word then, and was hoping he got the POV as well . I sooooo dont want Natalie to win and I think she is getting too cocky and sloppy now as she thinks she has it in the bag. How can she think she will win no matter who she goes up against when the people she has helped kicked out are the ones voting   Again I havent got a fave now but wouldn't mind Adam or Sharon or maybe even Shelia to win .

Whats the link to the spoilers


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I just googled Big brother USA 9 & there was a spoliers site listed.


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

OMG Natalie


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

So! Who do we want to win now?

Watching last weeks I wanted Sharon to win, she was honest enough not to make any promises to Adam.

Adam thinks he has it in the bag....& he probably does!


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

I would rather Adam win over Ryan I think but I am just glad Natalie is out


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

[fly]ADAM TO WIN!!!!![/fly]


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OMG!!!!

Right - I'm all caught up. Watched 6 episodes back to back (saddo) yesterday    

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!

Boo - I wanted Sheila or Natalie. Sharon was lovely but that SCREAM!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!

I loath both of these last two    . I think Ryan will win though as I think he's more popular in the jury house. When is final day?


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Emmalottie said:


> I loath both of these last two   . I think Ryan will win though as I think he's more popular in the jury house. When is final day?


I think the Jury house will go in favour of Ryan tbh  and the final is on Tuesday!!!!

Cant wait 

Martine xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OOOOH - Tuesday


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I think they'll favour Adam.

We shall see! Tonight's the night!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Is it Tuesday

MY GOD IT IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Might have a bag of chips then - what time does it kick off??


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh heavens - Siobhan  . I would like to have that little boy as my very own     .

Thats EXACTLY how I imagine my little boy looking


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Emmalottie said:


> Oh heavens - Siobhan . I would like to have that little boy as my very own    .
> 
> Thats EXACTLY how I imagine my little boy looking


Aw Bless you Em! You will one day! Do you want to borrow DH for the weekend?


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

- get DH to courier some 'stuff' down    

Oh he is just gorgous. I bet you could just eat him   . (Littly that is, not DH  )


Are you watching?

I reckon Ryan will get it


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

I think he will too as Adam has done himself no favours


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

OOOh Adam has won!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

WOWY!!!! I'm amazed about that.

OMG - did you see that awful Jen?? Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Emmalottie said:


> WOWY!!!! I'm amazed about that.
> 
> OMG - did you see that awful Jen?? Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


I can never understand why anyone wears tops/dresses that have to be constantly hauled up to keep the boobies covered 

I was surprised that Sheila still voted for Adam! She was so mad at him 

I think Adam won cause he was donating $100K of his winnings to kids, whereas Ryan was using the money to have a good life with Jen! 

Yay to James too! He was my favourite!

Thanks for your comments about Kaydn Em , and yes I could & sometimes do have a little nibble of his cheeks! 

Not long until UK BB starts again!!!! See you there! xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Yes - I think thats whay he won too. And I was pleased about it - right money grabber that Jen  .

Yup - roll on our BB. I'm going to ask the girl next to me at work if she's heard anything yet. I think she probably has - she's gone very quiet and they aren't allowed to say anything are they. That would be VERY exciting. I'll pm you if I find out. I do so like her so I hope she has, and that she does well. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Im glad that Adam won over Ryan, and I thought when Josh was telling him ( Adam ) to stop shouting at the screen he was being a bit  , That is just Adam's way , Loud  

Also really really made up that James got favorite Jurour think he deserved to win something

So when does our one start


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I thought that too about Josh - but he really was a very unpleasant man wasn't he. A very nasty streak through him. The others were just annoying    .

I'm not sure when ours starts. I wish they'd do it like the US one


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

They probably dont do it that way because of all the money they would lose with no public voting, but it would be better and shake it up a bit


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Ours usually starts around the 2nd May Bank holiday, so about 4 weeks time?


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

By the way, any of you watch Shipwrecked?


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

No. Used to love Survivor tho


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Siobhan1 said:


> By the way, any of you watch Shipwrecked?


Yes im hooked already!! & loving the fact that they have a secret Island

Martine xx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Yep yet another one that watches it


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Hooray!

Shall we start a Shipwrecked thread?


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

When is it on?

Am I too late to start watching?


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

think we might have to  

It's only been on a couple of weeks Emma so still plenty of time


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

It's on a Sunday around 12 middy on CH4 Em, 2 episodes, back to back  

I think this coming Sunday is the 4th week, so still plenty to watch!

I love it!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Right - its on my sky +


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I've changed our title   
Right then - I've realised I can back watch the first episodes so I'll try to do so on Monday - then I can join in with all the goss


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Didn't know what to do with myself last night  

Em last Sunday will also be repeated on Saturday is you dont get a chance to watch all of it


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm catching up  

Its odd isn't it? Does anything happen? Any tasks or owt?

I don't like that little posh arrogant twit - the one who's a Tiger but 'I want to be a shark'    .

I didn't like the girl from Liverpool initially but she's grown on me a bit.

I like Cerys


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Not tasks as such but they have to build their own camps and that, and if I remember rightly they had to 'win' new arrivals at one point last year. Susan ( the scouse girl) grated on me a bit too start with but I hated to admit it as us scousers have to stick together. But its the girl on the 3rd island that does my head in TOTALLY


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Which one? The little one with the red bow? Or the tall farmer jolly hocky stick one?


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

I like your descriptions. The small one, if she got of her back side and done something instead of just moaning all the time she might start to enjoy it more. But will say I dont agree with the 'bullying' on there, but dont kow if I could keep my mouth shut if I had been on there with her


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Did you see her grab that crabs claw and eat it all??

She reminds me of Peaches Geldolf


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

She hasn't a clue has she, I dont know why they didn't say something to her when she done that  
I'm not going to say what she reminds me off I might get banned  

I just watch it with my mouth open looking at that crystal blue water


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh I know - I'd love to go and kick them all out and then chill!


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Missed it today but not bothered about reading anything I missed. Just wondering what you think the 3rd island is about?


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

do you think the 3rd islanders will go go back to the other islands


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Im raly not too sure, Iwas wondering if they might have to vote for the winners this time, but then think its not fair if they have to do the same time out there ( and more survioury) and not have the chance to win, but they would end up with the most new arrivas if they deff get one every week


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Don't know - I wondered if they had to vote for the winners too


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm so glad the Tigers won the new arrival! 

That posh bloke is a git! It was HIS idea for them to tell the new arrival last week that he would be chosen & now everyone is calling them snakes!   If anyone is a snake it's him!


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

I know, when he was saying it was just his idea then it ad nothing to do with him, he only wanted to do it to get off the island


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I just couldn't believe it!!!!!!    . Isn't he hideous?


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

You all still watching??


----------

